# [Nota de difusión] Amp. de audio con entrada digital para automóvil



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2009)

*Primer amplificador de audio con entrada digital para la industria del automóvil*






Publicación: 04 Marzo de 2009

*STMicroelectronics*, uno de los mayores fabricantes de semiconductores para el segmento de información-entretenimiento en la industria de la automoción, ha introducido el primer amplificador de audio para vehículos con entrada digital. La conexión directa al reproductor de audio digital elimina la necesidad de conversión de señal, provoca mejoras en calidad de sonido, inmunidad al ruido y fiabilidad, y simplifica el diseño de sistema. 

El *TDA7801* de ST responde a la tendencia de integrar sistemas de sonido totalmente digitales a bordo de los vehículos, ya que desarrollan numerosas ventajas en comparación con otras soluciones existentes que se basan en entradas analógicas y convertidores digitales / analógicos. 

El nuevo amplificador de potencia de ST incrementa la calidad de audio en vehículos, tanto en rango dinámico como en ratio de señal a ruido (de unos 90 dB a más de 105 dB), y ofrece una operación ‘pop-free’ sin clics ni ruidos durante las transiciones de la batería del coche. La eliminación de líneas analógicas en la radio del vehículo también provoca una mayor inmunidad al ruido y, por ejemplo, desaparecen los efectos sonoros de la interferencia de red móvil. 

El proceso de fabricación state-of-the-art usado en el TDA7801 contribuye a incrementar la fiabilidad y solidez del sistema de audio, reduciendo los problemas de garantía y fallos de campo. 

Además, el nuevo dispositivo se presenta con las características de diagnóstico más avanzadas. Integradas por primera vez en un amplificador de potencia en el año 2000 por ST, las funciones de diagnóstico embebido ayudan a mejorar la calidad del sistema de audio del vehículo y a aumentar la fiabilidad al registrar cualquier desconexión accidental que pudiera dañar al amplificador. 

El diseño de amplificador de potencia de audio digital de ST reduce el número de componentes activos y pasivos con el objetivo de simplificar el diseño de sistema y reducir coste en el proceso de fabricación y operación. 

El TDA7801 es el primer miembro de la familia de amplificador Digital Automotive Audio de ST. La compañía también está preparando nuevos diseños con una versión Clase-SBi del TDA7801 y una solución Clase-D con entrada digital de bajo consumo. 

Siendo el líder reconocido en amplificador de potencia de audio, ST posee una cuota de mercado del 55% en soluciones de este tipo para aplicaciones a bordo de vehículos.


*TDA7801*


----------

